#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Liefe meid zoekt serieuse jongen.

## faatje21

Salaam allemaal,

Ik ben een 21 jarige meid uit Amsterdam, ben momenteel bezig met een secretarieele opleiding en als het goed is inchallah dan ben ik er eind mei klaar mee. Ik ben een leuke meid, 1.66m donkerbruine ogen, 66kg en draag een hoofddoek. Zoek een serieuse jongen tussen de 24 en 27 jaar die lief is spontaan en gevoel voor humor heeft, het geloof moet ook belangrijk voor hem zijn.

----------


## Adiel25

Salaam zuster,

Ik heb je bericht gelezen en voel me daarbij aangetrokken. vandaar dat ik besloten heb om erop te reageren.

Mohim ik ben een jongen man van 25 jaar oud, werk als technical Manager en vind de islam zeer belangrijk in mijn leven.
Ik ben altij dvrijgezel geweest en heb nu zoiets van: nou is het tijd om je wederhelft op te sporen en Allah ikamel belghier. Ik hoop dat jij mijn reactie ook leuk zou vinden en verwacht en reactie van jou in mijn mailbox:

[email protected]

Mohim, beslama en tot mails.

----------


## ISLAMIC AIRWAS

salaam liever
ik ben een lief student van 21 jaar uit amersfoort en mijn hobby is:koken , sport , en nog meer , ik wil graag je leer kennen want: ik ben ook op zoek naar serieuse moslim meid die bied 5 keer per dag en een mand {30 dag} Ramadan per jaar, dus geloof moet voor haar ook belangrijk zijn net als ik.
Inchallah ik ben blij dat ik moslim ben en alahamdoedilahi dat ik 5 keer per dag bied en een keer 30 dag Ramadan per jaar doet sins ik 10 jaar oud was.
wil je nog meer weten, dat mag altijd vragen: [email protected]

----------


## Adiel25

Salaam Broeder,

Waarom stel jij jezelf zo wanhopig?? Ik schrok me de tering van hoe jij jezelf presenteert. Dat biddenen vasten dat doe jij niet voor de show en reclame. Als het goed is is dat een persoonlijk en religieuse overtuiging die jij doet voor de Schepper.

Ik vind het een impasse om een man zo zien te praten zo wanhopig en schuilend achter de religie.

Kom op man, het zal je heis wel lukken als jij je normaal opstelt.

Succes

----------


## fouad7

ik zou gaag wat willen horen?

----------


## data34

salam faatje21 

ik heb je brecht gelezen maar ik vind het jammer dat je zelf goedkoop maakt door dat je op het net zet om een man zoek. of is het voor de grap of is het werld omgekeerd dat vrouw op zoek naar man,of zijn weinig manen.



ps ik wens je veel succes.

----------


## Pasa

HALLO FAATJE
BEN EEN JONGE MAN,OOK UIT AMSTERDAM  :Smilie: 
DAT KOMT GOED UIT :Smilie: 
VOORMIJ IS DE HOOFDOEK GEEN PROBLEEM
WAT IK DENK ISDE KARAKTER VAN EEN MENS
IK HOOP DAT IK GAUW EEN BRICHTJE VAN JE KAN ONTVANGEN 
GROETJES :knipoog:  TOTGAUW

----------


## Casaouiaaa

hahaha :P

----------


## Casaouiaaa

wajoooooooooooooooo MENSEN WAT SNAPPEN JULIE NIET ECHTE LIEFDE KOM JE TEGEN DE ZOEK JE NIET !!!!

----------


## walid630

Ik zoek een gelovige zuster.

----------

